# stud fee?



## dwbonfire (Mar 6, 2012)

i found someone looking for a male pyr to breed to thier female. i have no idea if this is something i should get into or not, or what the risks could be if i do. my pyr is full blooded, but not reg.
the person is willing to pay a stud fee, or give pick of the litter. how much would a stud fee be for an unreg. dog? im not entirely sure i'd be interested in getting a pup out of the deal..
could this alter my dogs behavior if i let him breed? i have no idea if he has been bred before i got him, but i assume probably not. anyone have experience with 'studding out' thier dog?
thanks


----------



## ShadyAcres (Mar 7, 2012)

Around here, stud fee is typically pick of the litter, or the sale of the first puppy.  In other words, if the pups sell for $150 each, stud fee is $150.  

I bred my Pyr / Ana male one time.  He was about 3 yrs old.  I didn't notice any difference in his behavior.  That is my only experience with breeding to my own male.  

My only other experience with breeding was with my female to an outside male.  We brought the male here as I had a better setup.  The owner got pick of the litter.

It was a hassle to keep a strange dog here, especially as that male was very aggressive towards other dogs.  Fortunately I have a kennel big enough, strong enough, and tall enough to keep them both in with no risk to my other dogs and no worries about someone elses dogs getting out and escaping.  

If you take your dog to their place, will they take care of him the way you want?  If they bring their dog to you is she well cared for that you wont have to worry about her passing unwanted critters (fleas, worms, etc.) to your animals?  And more importantly, will your livestock be protected while your male is otherwise engaged?

I wanted a pup from this outside male.  Had people lined up for puppies.  Otherwise would not have been worth the trouble for me.


----------



## dwbonfire (Mar 7, 2012)

hmm yeah i see that theres plenty to think about in the way of whether my dog goes there, or thier dog comes here.. good points, thanks.


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 7, 2012)

This very well could alter his behavior.  Right now, he does not know what he is missing.  If you breed him, he will know and may be more inclined to go looking when he picks up the scent of a female in season.  Unregistered dogs don't sell for much so if you got the equivalent of what a puppy is worth, it will not be worth the hassle.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 7, 2012)

I raised dobermans for awhile, and had a few studs.

If he is well trained and already docile, then you should be fine behavior wise.  But, if he is already a dominant dog, you may be in for a surprise.  Be sure that she comes to your place for the breeding not the other way around.

I agree about the stud fee, pic of the litter or the cost of one puppy.

A word of warning though.

If the bitch is aggressive, your male may be in danger of being hurt during the breeding.  If she is aggressive at all towards him, or you, dont breed them.

Also, make sure, (require vet verification) that this dog is current on all vaccinations and is sound enough to bred.  Just like with humans, the breeding process can transfer numerous diseases that can and will kill a dog.  If this person doesnt question your dogs health as well, dont do it. Do not guarantee a successful breeding, nor should you guarantee healthy normal pups. State clearly on your contract that your dog is UNPROVEN.

You BOTH should be present for the actual breeding, to control and protect your dogs.  If a muzzle is needed, the dogs should not be bred.

Since your dog is unproven (never successfully bred), ask for your money upfront (get it all) but sign a written and witnessed contract to refund money if there is VET VERIFICATION that the dog is not bred within 30 days of the breeding.  I've seen many many people snookered by not getting their stud fee up front. I've seen folks demand a stud fee reimbursement for a bbitch that aborted due to neglect or disease.

I have a few other opinions that I will keep to myself, as this board is not the place for them.  But, please look carefully at this person before breeding your dog.  Are they just out to make a buck? Why are they breeding this dog?  Are they the sort of person that will find suitable homes or will they sell to whomever? Will the pups be born in a dog house or in the living room?
You dog cant think about the results of his breeding, but you can.  Be sure that the new lives that you will be creating, will be born into a suitable environment.


----------

